# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  25j, V, gezwel hals, hees, pijn borst,...

## LaFay

Hey iedereen,

Wie kan me dispatchen naar de gepaste specialist?
Omdat ik zoveel symptomen heb weet ik niet welke afhankelijk zijn van elkaar.

Even een schets van mijn symptomen:
Heel mijn leven:
- onregelmatig urineren
- pijnen in de gewrichten (vooral knie en onderrug)
- spanningshoofdpijnen
- dagelijks neus meermaals snuiten
- last met dieptezicht, soms wat troebel zien, maar na 1 sec. komt het beeld scherp. Als ik staar zie ik soms 'moleculen' passeren. Net alsof er een doorzichtig scherm voor voor mij staat waar bolletjes afglijden. 
Van mid tot eind feb 2013:
- het begon met een bloeding, vaginaal. Ik had mijn menstruatie gehad zoals altijd, en na een week zonder kreeg ik plots een bloeding (3dagen).
- een pulserend gezwel vormde zich links van de hals (zo tussen het strottenhoofd en die grote nekspier). In het begin pijnloos, vandaag doet het pijn desondanks lijkt die niet gegroeid. Toen ik bij de huisdokter ging zei hij mij dat de klieren niet gezwollen zijn. Wat is dit gezwel dan?
- pijnen in de borstkas, vooral links. Gaat gepaard met een verlammende pijn in de linkerschouder-, arm-, pols. Ik voel me misselijk en geheel ziek. De symptomen nemen geleidelijk af. Na een uur heb ik enkel lichtjes last, een drukkende pijn. Ik heb het gevoel alsof ik mijn longen niet meer volledig kan vullen met lucht. 2 x zo'n aanval op 2 weken.
- Tijdens de dansles krijg ik het heel benauwd, ik voel me misselijk, kan geen adem meer krijgen en moet gaan liggen. Ik krijg stuiptrekkingen in mijn aangezicht. Mijn handen zwellen op en ik krijg daar rode schilferige huid, enkel op de handen. Na een half uur platte rust en een cola kan ik weer verder, maar met dosering van energie.
- nachtzweten + overdag klamme handen (koudzweet).
- heesheid (afwisselend van erg naar heel erg naar bijna weg, naar anders klinken naar terug heel hees etc...)
- slikproblemen 
- zware hartslag (mijn kledij beweegt altijd als ik kijk naar mijn borst)
- droge mond en lippen
- uitstralende pijn naar oor (achter het oor en boven het oor, de slaap) en hoofd
- hevige schouder- en nekpijnen
- kippenvel op een bepaalde plaats (afwisselend)
- koude vingers en tenen
- pijnen in gans het lichaam 
- geen zin meer in een activiteit
- zeer laag libido
- warm en koud
- niet meer kiplekker in mijn vel voelen, lui en misschien zelfs een beetje depri. 
Sinds kort:
- mijn gehemelte neemt rare kleuren + achteraan de mond/begin keel (rechts van de huig) vormt zich een rood reliëf.
- linker nekspier staat dikker dan de andere.
- ik smaak heel veel metaal. Appels, middagmaal, soepje, ice-tea = metaal.
- het gevoel om tong en hoofd op een andere manier te leggen, om zo de last tegen te gaan.
- trekkend gevoel tot pijn links van de hals (waar het gezwel zich bevindt).
- slikproblemen belemmeren me meer dan voorheen. 
- ik woog 72 kilo voor de symptomen, vandaag 66 kilo.

Wat je mag weten over mij:
Familie moeder: hart- en aderziekten
Familie vader: verscheidene soorten kanker
Mijn amandelen zijn eruit.
Als kind had ik altijd 'groeipijnen' aan onderrug en knieën.

Mijn huisarts neemt me niet serieus. Ik voel me hier niet goed bij. Welke specialist raden jullie me aan?
Alvast bedankt dat ik hier mijn verhaal eens kwijt kon want ik wil mijn ouders niet belasten met mijn verhaal. 

Vele groetjes,

lafay

----------


## LaFay

Voor wie het moest interesseren: Na een bezoek aan de urgentiearts hebben ze een knobbel op de schildklier geconstateerd. Donderdag mag ik op consultatie...

----------

